
The best Linux distro for 2017 - StedeBonnet
https://cd-rw.org/t/the-best-linux-distro-for-2017/636
======
git-pull
Best resource for me since the early 2000's has been
[https://distrowatch.com](https://distrowatch.com).

No bloat, just the latest info on Linux distro releases.

As well as the versions for popular packages in the release.

Looks like NixOS 17.03 dropped yesterday (2017/03/31):
[https://distrowatch.com/?newsid=09772](https://distrowatch.com/?newsid=09772)

Couple of days before that, Oracle Linux 6.9
([https://distrowatch.com/?newsid=09770](https://distrowatch.com/?newsid=09770))
and DragonFly BSD 4.8.0
([https://distrowatch.com/9769](https://distrowatch.com/9769)).

For those who still use news readers, the feed is at
[https://distrowatch.com/news/dw.xml](https://distrowatch.com/news/dw.xml).

------
madmax108
TL;DR: Ubuntu 16.04, Manjaro and Chromium OS

Hug of death (probably):
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wQGgEG...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wQGgEGTjt0gJ:https://cd-
rw.org/t/the-best-linux-distro-for-2017/636+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=in)

------
cJ0th
Is there any Linux distro out there that supports sleep/hibernate _flawlessly_
?

I've got a very plain Asus notebook (no Nvidia card, just Intel Graphics!)
running Debian 8 and the situation is unacceptable atm. I didn't have to
reboot for weeks in the past. At the moment I am lucky if my laptop doesn't
freeze thanks to sleep/hibernate within 2 days.

~~~
najati83
My recommendation for any kind of serious desktop use is always Gentoo.
Problems like the one you mention are much easier to solve when you can pick
which versions of all packages to install and which kernel flags to enable.

~~~
k_sze
I can't tell whether you are being sarcastic. Seriously.

I hate Gentoo with a passion. Being able to pick versions and set flags means
that, between any two Gentoo installations, the difference is likely bigger
than any two Ubuntu 16.04 installation.

I think it just creates more complexity for support scenarios.

I'd definitely not recommend it for "serious desktop use" unless you are a
hardcore graybeard.

~~~
najati83
I am not being sarcastic and I use it and I have used it for years. I consider
myself a "hardcore greybeard", or a neckbeard, which is what you actually
meant ;P

I don't agree with the support thing though. Most Gentoo users are
knowledgeable; developers are always on irc/forums lending support; certain
commands such as `emerge --info' make it easy to figure out what the state of
the machine is regarding flags/masks.

~~~
k_sze
I really meant "graybeard". I think "neckbeard" has a negative connotation,
whereas "graybeard" is just supposed to mean somebody of older age who is
knowledgeable.

------
canadian_voter
It should be noted that Manjaro is phasing out x86. From Manjaro v17.1 Hakoila
onward they will only be supporting ARM[1].

[1] [https://manjaro.org/2017/04/01/phasing-
out-x86-architecture-...](https://manjaro.org/2017/04/01/phasing-
out-x86-architecture-support-in-general/)

~~~
panzerboy
You do realize that's an April Fool's right?

------
mdekkers
*Desktop linux distro.

Also, nothing to back up the assertions.

~~~
yellowapple
Especially the ones about openSUSE's supposed inadequacies. openSUSE is my
distro of choice for computer users switching away from Windows XP, and I've
had very few problems with it even on Tumbleweed, let alone any Leap version.
YaST alone is a killer feature; zero other distros (AFAIK; I'd happy to be
corrected here) have anything like it.

The DE might have something to do with it, though; I typically set people up
with Xfce, whereas KDE - as fantastic as it may be - can be a little
overwhelming for new users.

The complaints about Fedora are spot-on, though, even if lacking specificity
in this article. Every time I've used Fedora, it's been a nightmare of kernel
panicking/oopsing and weird user-facing software bugs that are just plain
absent even on other "bleeding-edge" distros on the same hardware.

------
shivamnema
For me it's Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. It started not really well but after 2nd and 3rd
update is working flawlessly. I'm wondering and looking forward for the next
upcoming fedora release also. However, for me (till march 17) the best distro
gonna be Ubuntu 16.04.

~~~
dhimes
^^ It's already April 17 ...

------
gremlinsinc
I'm gonna throw my vote in for Antergos a less barbones Arch distro, with i3wm
of course because tiling with shortcuts is so much more productive

------
dqvsra
I'm for Elementary OS

------
najati83
How did this rubbish make it to the front page? Botnet of voters?

~~~
aithoughts
Why is it rubbish? Would you please elaborate?

~~~
najati83
It's an article signed by nobody claiming three distros to be "the best
distros of 2017" without any kind of serious arguments.

~~~
PleaseHelpMe
Really?

